# Brake job 2005 Dodge Ram 4x4 1500



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

this is what I found:





> Brakes
> 2005 Dodge Ram 1500





> Front Size and Type
> 13.2 x 1.1 (336 x 28) vented disc with 2.13 (54) two-piston pin-slider caliper (a)
> 
> Swept Area
> 292 sq. in. (1884 sq. cm)





> Rear	Size and Type
> 13.8 x 0.87 (352 x 22) disc with 2.13 (54) single-piston pin-slider caliper and ABS
> 
> Swept Area
> 274 sq. in. (1768 sq. cm)


so, based on that, the front rotors are .6 inches larger in diameter and 230/1000 thicker (almost a quarter inch)


----------

